

Coraid is downsizing, laying off 1,700 employees - atoponce
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/01/15/coraid_struggling_say_sources/

======
atoponce
The Coraid CEO has gone on record about the financial troubles:
[http://www.channelweb.co.uk/crn-uk/news/2390545/coraid-
ceo-s...](http://www.channelweb.co.uk/crn-uk/news/2390545/coraid-ceo-speaks-
out-over-financial-problems)

